# rectificacion de corriente alterna de 220v



## heffer001 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola a todos....bueno les comento de forma rápida...soy nuevo en el foro...estoy empezando a hacerme un aficionado de la electrónica...tengo algunos conocimientos...eh abierto un tema ya que me gustaría que alguien pudiera explicarme teóricamente una duda que me surgió...se que existe una formula que abarca el tea de la rectificación de corriente alterna de 220v....bueno...mi duda es como es la formula y si alguien puede explicarme de que se trata..ya que eh escuchado hablar de una suma de un valor que aumenta la tensión en un porcentaje....desde ya agradezco la colaboración....saludos Fernando(heffer001)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

La formula es:
Voltaje rectificado =  Tension eficaz * 1,41 (Esto es para forma de onda senoidal y rectificacion de onda completa)

El 1,41 depende de la forma de onda y es la raiz cuadrada de 2

Tension eficaz o RMS es una tension que produce el mismo electo termico que una tension de Corriente Continua sobre una resistencia (Efecto de calor)
En el caso de la red de distribucion electrica 220VCA esta tension de 220V (Forma de onda senoidal) produce el mismo efecto termico que una tension de 220VCC sobre una resistencia.

Espero haber Aclarado y No oscurecido

Saludos


----------



## danni (Mar 21, 2008)

HOla , amigo:
El mejor metodo para uqe entiendas la rectificacion es analizandola, existen basicamnete tre stipos de rectificacion :
MEdia ONda
Ona Completa 
Tipo Puente (es la mas utilizada)
Analisemos los terminos:
Volatje eficaz (Vrms)= es el voltaje que ingresa a tu sistema de rectificacion , le llamamos asi al voltaje que sale del secundario.
Voltaje Pico (Vp)= Es el maximo voltaje uqe ingresa al sistema de rectificacion en este caso se multiplicara x la raiz de 2 = 1.41 al Vrms
Volatje Maximo=Maxima tension a la slaida dle sistema de rectificacion
Asi eligiendo un ractificador de onda completa (Con puente ) tendras las siguientes caracteristicas:
Vp=Vrms*1.4142
Vmax= Vp- 2 V diodo,( si es de silicio 0.7 volts)

Como veras lo que hace el sistema es : introduces la onda de tension de red en este caso , que possee un maximo que es Vpico (voltaje de la onda , bueno lo que saldra en tu multitester es Vrms (Voltaje mostrado en aparatos pues estos no leen la onda variante en el tiempo es como un promedio) este voltaje pasara a travez de unos Diodos para su rectificacion , todo componente realiza una caida de tension por lo que se le diminuira (En caso Rectifi con Puente ) 2 veces el volatje del diodo pues trabajan dos diodos en la rectificacion , nada mas
Espero haberte ayudado 
"Analiza el circuito es mas divertido y facil que orientarse a formulas " ,  
see you later..


----------



## heffer001 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fogonazo...muchas gracias por tu explicacion....ahora bien,hablamos de tension efecaz osea que no es la tension medida con un tester comun sino con uno que pueda entregarme la tension efecaz...es asi?agradezco tu dedicacion....y te agradeceria más si podrias acecarme algun sitio donde ppueda encontrar alguna teoria sobre el tema...muchas gracias...suete....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

La tension eficaz es la que miden los multimetros.

Pero recuerda la validez de todo esto solo para senoidal, si es otra forma de onda los multimetros miden mal (Dan diferencia)

Aqui algo de material
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corriente_alterna


----------



## El nombre (Mar 21, 2008)

danni dijo:
			
		

> HOla , amigo:
> El mejor metodo para uqe entiendas la rectificacion es analizandola, existen basicamnete tre stipos de rectificacion :
> MEdia ONda
> Ona Completa
> ...



¿Qué diferencia existe entre Onda Completa y Tipo puente?
¿No será que has confundido el tipo de rectificación con el modo de hacerlo?


----------



## heffer001 (Mar 21, 2008)

amigo Danni...como estas.?gracias por tu explicacion...una forma más simple de analizar...mi pregunta para vos es si se genera una caida de tension en cada diodo durante la rectificacion entonces porque la formula de la tension de salida implica tener que multiplicar dos valores?mi duda es porque se aumenta la tension...por ej:en fuentes de tv en la salida del rectificador mido una tension de 310vca....sin qurer llegar a tener conocimientos ingenieriles pero masomenos me gusta saber el funcionamiento y el porque del comportamiento de los circuitos...otra vez agradezco tu respuesta...suerte


----------



## danni (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola de nuevo:
vamos diercto con tu ejemplo:
si la entrada de tu rectificacor es 220 en la salida obtendaras:
Vmax, para esto calculamos el Voltaje pico
Vpico = 220x 1.4142 = 311.24; ahora como te decia los diodos generan una caida de tension de 0.6 Volts cada uno por lo que en la salida obtendras:
Vmax= 3.11.24 - 0.6x 2 = 310.04 el valor que has obtenido , bueno ahora no todos los componentes brindan causn u difrenecial de potencial (Capacitores almacenan Potencial)
es por esto que se mantiene en 310 en la salida pues todo rectificador consta de Condensadores para tratar de que la onda salga lo mas continua posible..
BUeno suerte y aqui he rebuscado un archivo es simple y bueno ojla te ayude..
see you later¡¡¡ 

es.geocities.com/loslocosproyectos/pdfs/rectificacion_3.pdf


----------

